# Brazing tips!



## jkent (Feb 28, 2014)

I found this site and it has some really good information about brazing. Check it out.
http://www.lucasmilhaupt.com/en-US/brazingfundamentals/properbrazingprocedure/
http://www.lucasmilhaupt.com/en-US/
http://www.lucasmilhaupt.com/en-US/brazingfundamentals/


----------



## Iverider (Feb 28, 2014)

Cool! There goes my morning!


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2014)

Good info! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 28, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Cool! There goes my morning!




Don't cha hate that! You start a day with such good intentions of being productive and then Bam! The next thing you know its almost noon.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 28, 2014)

I've read through the brazing...now I'm watching videos on making a table saw outfeed table.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 29, 2014)

There is no substitute for a talented frame builder, or at least someone who can braze well and do a clean, strong job of it. I had a 1930s Hercules fork brazed by a local frame builder. The work salvaged an otherwise difficult to find part and probably the whole bike project.


----------

